# I am shocked.



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok, so this morning I was walking with my 2 girls and my 3 year old son and my 1yr GS Kane to school. We walk all the time to the school, we even take Kane to the play structures and he plays with the kids and goes down the slide with them, etc. Basically he loves being with kids. Well, after dropping the girls off we were walking back and a group of boys, (3 of them about ten years old) were walking towards us going to the school. I understand boys will be boys, but one of them was approaching us all cocky like, obviously trying to impress his buddies like "hey look at me coming up to a big GS dog). I didn't say anything at first, didn't change my walk or body posture I just kinda walked to the side to keep some distance. Obviously the boy didn't get my drift, he changed direction and started to come towards us. He was about 4 feet away, and finallly I said "Son, not a good idea", and before I could say anything else he came right up to Kane an raised his hand over Kanes head, and Kane nipped at him. Didn't bite him tho...but non the less. I immediately put Kane in a sit, and scolded him "No bite" (same that I did to him as a pup). Then turned to the boy, and reemed him a good one about approaching any kind of dog he doesn't know,and how lucky he is that he didn't get bit....and then I told him how much of a fool he now looks in front of his friends. The little brat actually got mad at me! Told me he was going to tell his mom, and I said "great, I live right down the street at that house, have her come over". Grrrr.... I am so floored right now, with how ignorant kids can be. Anyway, after the incident we came home. Kane won't come near me, he is sad, like he knows he did wrong. Did I do the right thing? What could I have done different?


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I think you should give Kane a medal. I'm sorry to be flip 'cause I know you don't want him snapping at people and goodness knows you don't need your dog to get in trouble, but jeez, some kids are so obnoxious. Little brat needs mannering. 

Jelpy


----------



## Dayna&Jared (May 3, 2010)

i believe you did do the right thing. but at the same time kane didnt know what that kid was going to do. he was probably thinking in his head that he was protecting you. and when dogs know they were in the wrong tey do tend to stay away for a little bit. when we scold sasha our rottie, she gos and lays down for about an hour or so. and then she's fine.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

A kid with an attitude like that likely has a mother that would flip at you and there'd be no way her angel could be at fault. I can almost guarantee it.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I am not sure what happened. It sounds like there was something about the way the kid was approaching that you didn't like so I think what you could have done differently is keep him away (for the sake of the dog)


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes I would be ticked off with a kid with attitude, but you are going to run into to them.

Since you have young kids I'm guessing that your dog did not have a problem with kids. Don't know if your dog reacted to the attitude, the boy, the boys, or the way the boy this boy raised his hand. I would get my dog around 10 year old boys. Approach them so you have some control with who you pick and ask them to give treats to your dog.

At obedience class one night a 10-11 year old boy approached a young golden who growled at him and barked. The boy did approach in an odd way. The owner of the dog marched his dog right up to the boy, asked the boy to remain still and not stare at the dog, and did a quick greet.


----------



## cpatrzyk (Sep 21, 2008)

Kane: 1
Ignorant brat with no future OR clue : 0


You did fine
So did Kane.I too agree Kane should be given a medal.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

What I've learned with kids is you have to be blunt, rude and straight to the point. Anna's not a big "stranger petting my head" type dog. If we see a group of kids out on skateboards, bikes, etc (all of which Anna hates) and they start to come near us I say "Stop. She doesn't want to be petted." and keep on going at a steady pace. 

I once had a snotty little boy, who is much like you described, and I could tell had no good intentions. He just started running at us (not smart) and I yelled "NO! Back off!" to him and kept going. I'd rather I be the badguy than my dog. With some kids she's great, but you can just pick out those show-off little buggars!

I think you handled everything fine, but instead of saying "that's not a good idea" be blunt and say No! it's your dog, it's your right.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

I think you did right. Nothing bad happened. You warn the little guy and you tried thos keep a safe distance, which were the things to do. He didn't listen to you AND he approached your dog without knowing how to, and how your dog would react.

He looks like what we call here a "king child", doing whatever he wants, the way he wants and having mom and dad behind him always saying "Yes my dear". Sorry if it sounds hard, but I think you did a great job.

For sure, you needed to correct your dog too, now he knows this is not good behave. don't feel sorry


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

With Hope I don't so much care, I'll tell a kid it wasn't smart, that some dogs will bite, but I know Hope won't so I don't act.

With Kaya I will physically block a kid from access.. She might well bite, and it's easier to put me between her and the kid that it is to stop the kid.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

I would like to thank you all for the input. I was just shocked, for one that Kane would even do that, he is constantly around kids all different ages and sizes, races, etc. Now that I think of it, the boys approach came as stiff, also he was wearing sunglasses (wonder if Kane thought the boy was staring him down). I would just like to point out that I did try to put distance between us and the boy, but he continued towards us anyway. I never had this happen before, usually the kids in the area always ask to pet before they touch, he sniffs them, tails always wagging then wants to play. I'd like to report that Kane is no longer saddened by this mornings encounter and is in the back yard with the kids happily chasing after butterflies and eating dandelions.... all is good.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

cpatrzyk said:


> ..............You did fine
> So did Kane.I too agree Kane should be given a medal.


 
I would beg to differ - from what it sounds like from the OP description, a kid came up to her and her dog and the kid raised his hand over the dogs head. Then the dog "nipped" him - (what is the difference between a bite and a nip except in degree?).

This is not "OK" for the dog to do, not if the kid opnly did what was described. I suspect that this could land the dog in great trouble if it is reported to the dog control officer (depending on the location!).

The dog might react esp. if the OP was acting nervous due to the kid coming upaggressively but it doesn't sound like it was a high enough trheat level to justify a bite. Barking maybe but nothing more.


----------

